# The Puppet Master - Mask `14



## RFK-Dark-Passage (Nov 10, 2014)

Mojen everybody!

That`s the mask + hat of the puppeteer or Puppet Master I created for halloween `14. 
The mask was made of construction foam, toilet paper and paint/make-up.

If you`re interested in getting some more deteils and photos feel free to watch the album on facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.306984796163731.1073741837.296766280518916&type=3


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!! So impressive!!!


----------



## RFK-Dark-Passage (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you very much  The response from the visitors at Filmpark Babelsberg was great, too. It was nice to hear them asking from wich movie this mask could be


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that is one scary-looking mask!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Very eerie. Creepy without anybody wearing it. Great job on this one.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow! That's awesome and really creepy.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cool, spooktacular in fact!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

incredible work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza! Nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very original and amazingly creepy! Well done!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Very impressive! Are the straps actually leather? If not, that's a really great faux finish! Either way, beautiful work


----------



## RFK-Dark-Passage (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for all the response 

@booberry crunch The straps were made of an old waistbelt, because I like to combine new and old things. It makes it look even more original I think.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Great job :jol:


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

great job on that mask, it looks really great!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That was a nice job..


----------

